# Rifled Barrel for Nova



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Last night I bought a rifled barrel with the cantilever scope mount for my Benellie Nova. I can't wait to get a scope and get it sighted in this fall! Now I can reach out and touch someone (deer or hog)! Yeehaw!

P.S. Gander Mountain has the Ithaca replacement barrels 25% off. After $50 in giftcards I only paid $90 for it.


----------

